# ISTA download for a newbie



## rickeeee (Mar 14, 2021)

Hi, I'm after some help with a copy of ISTA to download, I need to recode 2 new injectors on my E90 335d. I've tried using INPA but it errors when I type in the injector identification codes and have been told I need ISTA to recode for the E90 335d's 

I've downloaded one copy from here but it came with no instructions of setup and I can't figure out how to set it up?

help would be really appreciated as I just want my car to run, as I'm quickly loosing appreciation for it


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

I can help you PM me


----------



## ritterlanzelot (Sep 5, 2021)

Hi Guys, I am also looking for a link for downloading latest Rheingold ISTA, for my G11 750d. Need to replace rear breaks ... could someone provide me with a working link? Thanks a lot in advance!
Greetins, J


----------



## Ridin'Dirty (Apr 13, 2017)

ritterlanzelot said:


> Hi Guys, I am also looking for a link for downloading latest Rheingold ISTA, for my G11 750d. Need to replace rear breaks ... could someone provide me with a working link? Thanks a lot in advance!
> Greetins, J


Try here:








Ista+ download link - no request


** Download and read the "ISTA+ Installation Guide" PDF file BEFORE downloading or attempting to install ** EDIABAS Installer is included in the Tools folder. Install only if you need it and you don't have a previous installation of EDIABAS. Make sure you configure your cable/ICOM settings in...




www.bimmerfest.com


----------



## carguy11 (Sep 22, 2015)

Hello All,

Looking for a link to download the latest ISTA version so I do some diags.

Many Thanks


----------



## Big Vern (Oct 17, 2021)

Siki78 said:


> I can help you PM me


Good afternoon Siki78. I’d appreciate if you could help me with downloading ISTA Pro also please. Thanks


----------



## anotherproblemanotherpost (Nov 13, 2021)

Siki78 said:


> I can help you PM me


Please can you get me a link too for ISTA+ / D


----------



## Sergiio (Jan 3, 2021)

Hello, can I also have the link for ISTA+ for my 2013 f02.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sergiio (Jan 3, 2021)

Siki78 said:


> I can help you PM me


Hello, can I also have the link for ISTA+ for my 2013 f02.


----------



## ravra (Dec 6, 2021)

Could I get the link for ISTA+ for my 2014 F12? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bm3bullit (Jan 4, 2022)

Hi.
Does anyone have a link for latest ISTA-P for the G series? V4, or newest, onwards I believe. Thanks


----------



## BMW0101 (12 mo ago)

Hello, can I also have the link for ISTA for my F45 please, it needs some fixing. Much appreciated.


----------



## nonisilviu (10 mo ago)

Hi there,

Hope all are well.
Just chasing a copy of ISTA-D and ISTA-P.
Wondering, if anyone can send me some download links. 

Thank you, in advance. NONI


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

nonisilviu said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Hope all are well.
> Just chasing a copy of ISTA-D and ISTA-P.
> ...


Pm i can help


----------



## GerryAttrick (10 mo ago)

Can someone send me a link for Ista+ download. Picking up my F20 tomorrow and it needs converting from Japanese maps and cruise control retrofit.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

GerryAttrick said:


> Can someone send me a link for Ista+ download. Picking up my F20 tomorrow and it needs converting from Japanese maps and cruise control retrofit.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent ista


----------



## GerryAttrick (10 mo ago)

Thank you Adalbert_77 for the quick reply.


----------



## dmartinmd (Dec 30, 2020)

Have a 2007 E64 that I am always working on (mostly to wind down from work!). Can I get the link for INSTA that would work for my BMW? Thanks in advance


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

dmartinmd said:


> Have a 2007 E64 that I am always working on (mostly to wind down from work!). Can I get the link for INSTA that would work for my BMW? Thanks in advance


PM sent


----------



## Hal2000 (10 mo ago)

Hi folks, I'm looking for ISTA+ (D, P) and latest PSdZ for coding of my X3 G01 2019. Can someone help me? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

miniGuy said:


> Can you please send me a link to the ISTA+?


PM sent


----------



## WLMOTO (8 mo ago)

Hi Sir i have bmw k67 s1000rr and bmw icon
But my bmw icon can't connect to my motorcycle. Currently used software ista-d version number 4.30.14.23869
cad you help me this question


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

WLMOTO said:


> Hi Sir i have bmw k67 s1000rr and bmw icon
> But my bmw icon can't connect to my motorcycle. Currently used software ista-d version number 4.30.14.23869
> cad you help me this question


pm SENT


----------



## Radkappen_Tuner (8 mo ago)

Hello everybody, I am new to the forum since I just bought myself a e92 335 N54. Unfortunately, I have to do some repairs on it and therefore would be grateful, if someone could provide me with a link for ISTA-D.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Radkappen_Tuner said:


> Hello everybody, I am new to the forum since I just bought myself a e92 335 N54. Unfortunately, I have to do some repairs on it and therefore would be grateful, if someone could provide me with a link for ISTA-D.


PM sent


----------



## millerdesign (8 mo ago)

Hello, I am new to the forum and need some help as well downloading ISTA-D for my BMW x5 40e--it is having EV battery issues. Any help would be greatly appreciated...Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

millerdesign said:


> Hello, I am new to the forum and need some help as well downloading ISTA-D for my BMW x5 40e--it is having EV battery issues. Any help would be greatly appreciated...Thanks!


PM sent ista


----------



## Jwmaxse (8 mo ago)

Could I get a link for ISTA+? I have a 2016 X3 XDrive35i.
Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Jwmaxse said:


> Could I get a link for ISTA+? I have a 2016 X3 XDrive35i.
> Thanks!


Pm sent


----------



## Pursuit392 (8 mo ago)

New to BMWs here and needed to double check some data after an engine replacement on an F25 X3 and I also have an E91 that I will be doing a lot of work on soon. Could I get the download link for ISTA+ as well? Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Pursuit392 said:


> New to BMWs here and needed to double check some data after an engine replacement on an F25 X3 and I also have an E91 that I will be doing a lot of work on soon. Could I get the download link for ISTA+ as well? Thanks!


PM sent ista


----------



## Tribus (8 mo ago)

Hello, also new here. I have a E61 and a E90, both with a lot of errors. Can I get a link as well? Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Tribus said:


> Hello, also new here. I have a E61 and a E90, both with a lot of errors. Can I get a link as well? Thanks


PM sent


----------



## Preador (8 mo ago)

Hi there, got myself a 2022 G29 M40i that I would like to have some of my own support material for. Could I have a link please? Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Preador said:


> Hi there, got myself a 2022 G29 M40i that I would like to have some of my own support material for. Could I have a link please? Thanks


Pm sent ista +


----------



## Gbm11 (8 mo ago)

Good afternoon, I'm after a link to download ista+ please, and also whats the best cable and minimum spec pc needed etc. for F11 any help greatly appreciated


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Gbm11 said:


> Good afternoon, I'm after a link to download ista+ please, and also whats the best cable and minimum spec pc needed etc. for F11 any help greatly appreciated


PM sent ista+
order enet, the best


----------



## Gbm11 (8 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent ista+
> order enet, the best


Thanks for that, i’ll take a look, appreciated


----------



## Gbm11 (8 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent ista+
> order enet, the best


Any recommendations on enet cable at all


----------



## PlynthBloX (Dec 20, 2019)

Could someone send me a link fir ISTA+? I downloaded from one source but I'm getting an error when trying to run. I want to try from a different source to see if it's just the copy I already downloaded or something else. I cleaned the registry of everything ISTA/rheingold related and stiill no luck.


----------



## drewlucas4 (7 mo ago)

Hi there,

Need to diagnose headlight failure on F25 could I have a link for Isla+ D please?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

drewlucas4 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Need to diagnose headlight failure on F25 could I have a link for Isla+ D please?


PM sent


----------



## kopidanny (7 mo ago)

Hi , I need a to diagnose my 535 2009.
Thank you


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

kopidanny said:


> Hi , I need a to diagnose my 535 2009.
> Thank you


PM sent


----------



## tao199411 (7 mo ago)

你能给我一份最新版本的副本吗？太感谢了


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

tao199411 said:


> 你能给我一份最新版本的副本吗？太感谢了


PM sent


----------



## NC_Z4 (Jul 5, 2021)

@Adalbert_77 

I saw you provided a link to someone with the software to work on a K67 BMW motorcycle. Can you PM me that link too  thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

NC_Z4 said:


> @Adalbert_77
> 
> I saw you provided a link to someone with the software to work on a K67 BMW motorcycle. Can you PM me that link too  thanks!


PM sent


----------



## Sizzleman1 (6 mo ago)

Would I be able to get the link as-well? Thank you if so!


----------



## Preyous (6 mo ago)

Hi, can I get files for a BMW F10? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Sizzleman1 said:


> Would I be able to get the link as-well? Thank you if so!





Preyous said:


> Hi, can I get files for a BMW F10? Thanks in advance.


PM sent


----------



## stlnation (Jun 28, 2010)

can i get the 2018 x3 m40i g01 files and a link to the program itself

Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

stlnation said:


> can i get the 2018 x3 m40i g01 files and a link to the program itself
> 
> Thanks


PM sent


----------



## Nemiyen (6 mo ago)

Hi, 

Please could you send me the link for the software? F series 2012 BMW for diagnostics. Cheers!


----------



## JohnSDX (6 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 Can I please get the link as well? Thank you


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

JohnSDX said:


> @Adalbert_77 Can I please get the link as well? Thank you





Nemiyen said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please could you send me the link for the software? F series 2012 BMW for diagnostics. Cheers!



PM sent


----------



## pkazazian (6 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Newbie here, asking for the ISTA+ download link. Working on a 2008 535i


----------



## five_gorillas (6 mo ago)

Need for '09 e88. Please and thanks.


----------



## pkazazian (6 mo ago)

pkazazian said:


> Newbie here, asking for the ISTA+ download link. Working on a 2008 535i


nothing received ?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

pkazazian said:


> nothing received ?





five_gorillas said:


> Need for '09 e88. Please and thanks.





pkazazian said:


> Newbie here, asking for the ISTA+ download link. Working on a 2008 535i


PM sent


----------



## ap87 (4 mo ago)

I just got my E61 LCI 525i from 2008, which needs some work. Can anyone help with a ISTA+ download? Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

lasse_2037 said:


> Could anyone help me with a link to ISTA+ download - To be used for a 2021 G08 iX3 - Thanks in advance! 💪


pmsent


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ap87 said:


> I just got my E61 LCI 525i from 2008, which needs some work. Can anyone help with a ISTA+ download? Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## Pavan87 (4 mo ago)

Could I also get a link to download ISTA? Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Pavan87 said:


> Could I also get a link to download ISTA? Thanks!


pm sent


----------



## Sergiio (Jan 3, 2021)

Hello can I have the ista+ for my f01 please! Thanks for your help!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Sergiio said:


> Hello can I have the ista+ for my f01 please! Thanks for your help!


PM sent


----------



## leister (Nov 19, 2020)

Adalbert_77 said:


> Just check your private correspondence


A BIG thank you Adalbert for remotely installing ISTA and testing it on my car. Much appreciated!!


----------



## eXric (4 mo ago)

Abalert_77 could you give me the link too please.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

eXric said:


> Abalert_77 could you give me the link too please.


PM sent


----------



## naakku (4 mo ago)

Hello! i'm working on a f11 520d and need to do some coding and diagnostics. Does anyone have the download link for ista? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

naakku said:


> Hello! i'm working on a f11 520d and need to do some coding and diagnostics. Does anyone have the download link for ista? Thanks in advance.


PM sent


----------



## DrLizardo (3 mo ago)

I also could use a link for ista, please.


----------



## Ricksig (3 mo ago)

Does anyone have the link for me too, please.
Thanks a lot


----------



## divanovski12 (3 mo ago)

I need link for ISTA+ where i can see live data and fault codes with description
I will pay for the service


----------



## rexi bixi (5 mo ago)

LINK PLEASE... a most recent one...with no bugs please
appreciated


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

rexi bixi said:


> LINK PLEASE... a most recent one...with no bugs please
> appreciated





divanovski12 said:


> I need link for ISTA+ where i can see live data and fault codes with description
> I will pay for the service





Ricksig said:


> Does anyone have the link for me too, please.
> Thanks a lot





Ricksig said:


> Does anyone have the link for me too, please.
> Thanks a lot





DrLizardo said:


> I also could use a link for ista, please.


PM sent


----------



## jvarsani (3 mo ago)

Please can I get a link for ISTA +, need to register front Aux battery fro 330e.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

jvarsani said:


> Please can I get a link for ISTA +, need to register front Aux battery fro 330e.


PM sent


----------



## jeff_2015_228xi (Jul 4, 2015)

Just did timing chain, oil chain, turbo, water pump on 2012 528i. Got alot of codes on initial startup probably due to fuel and oil pressure being low initially. Reset adaptations and cleared all successfully, but two Vanos codes reappear (and boost pressure control failsafe) due to bug in resetting adaptations in the bmw software… which doesn’t let these be reset properly

131501: VANOS, inlet, cold start: not adjustable
120408: Boost pressure control: shutdown as a follow-up reaction
131401: VANOS, exhaust, cold start: not adjustable

Can I get the link to download ISTA+ as I believe (from what I have read online) that I can perform the reset with that and even upgrade the car’s software version to the version that doesn’t have this bug.

Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

F10 verfahrer said:


> Hello,
> I have a F10 535i US Import with many problems and need Ista. Please can you Help me


PM sent


----------



## ToniFNTeixeira (2 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Hi. Can you help me with a ista+ download, please?
I had installed a towbar in a F46 and I'm trying do configure it.
Thanks in advance.
Best regards


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ToniFNTeixeira said:


> Hi. Can you help me with a ista+ download, please?
> I had installed a towbar in a F46 and I'm trying do configure it.
> Thanks in advance.
> Best regards


PM sent


----------



## mfanatic1 (Nov 25, 2013)

Can anyone help me figure out to install ISTA v4.32.x with the files from Adalbert? NEED HELP!


----------



## Ziggy_TO (2 mo ago)

Can you send me the link for ISTA. Having issues with my F80.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Ziggy_TO said:


> Can you send me the link for ISTA. Having issues with my F80.


PM sent


----------



## lictor (2 mo ago)

Having issues with my F30, could you please send a link for ISTA?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

lictor said:


> Having issues with my F30, could you please send a link for ISTA?


PM sent


----------



## ChristianE46 (2 mo ago)

Can you send me the link for ISTA. Having issues with my E46.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ChristianE46 said:


> Can you send me the link for ISTA. Having issues with my E46.


PM sent


----------



## E46Lover_ (2 mo ago)

Can you pls send me the link for ISTA? Thank you


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

E46Lover_ said:


> Can you pls send me the link for ISTA? Thank you


PM sent


----------



## lhkshine (2 mo ago)

Could you please send me the ISTA link please? Thank you so much!


----------



## celalatma (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi need urgent help with my ISTA P im receiving this message on the screen any help will be kindly appreciated

The vehicle order could not be read from the vehicle. Import of the vehicle order required.

Important!
The vehicle order provided by Technical Market Support must not be changed.


Any Help to solve this please


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

lhkshine said:


> Could you please send me the ISTA link please? Thank you so much!


PM sent


----------



## SupraCrazy (2 mo ago)

Id like to request an ISTA link please


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

SupraCrazy said:


> Id like to request an ISTA link please


PM sent


----------



## DevilR6 (2 mo ago)

Can I please get the link for ISTA as well? Thanks.


----------



## lhkshine (2 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Thank you


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

DevilR6 said:


> Can I please get the link for ISTA as well? Thanks.





lhkshine said:


> Thank you


PM sent


----------



## dblosh (2 mo ago)

can i please get a link to ISTA as well?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

dblosh said:


> can i please get a link to ISTA as well?


PM sent


----------



## rmassena (4 mo ago)

Could I also get a link for ISTA please?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

rmassena said:


> Could I also get a link for ISTA please?


PM sent


----------



## IKS_ROW (1 mo ago)

Hi, can you send me the link for ISTA , please? Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

IKS_ROW said:


> Hi, can you send me the link for ISTA , please? Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## remy_1131 (1 mo ago)

Hello. Could I also get a link to download ISTA? To be used on 2022 iX3 LCI. Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

remy_1131 said:


> Hello. Could I also get a link to download ISTA? To be used on 2022 iX3 LCI. Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## leon78215 (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi, Could you please PM the link. I have E92 2011 and 2013 F series . Preferably in Polish
Thanks


----------



## yuehanlu (Aug 21, 2021)

Hello. Could I get a link to download newest ISTA? 
Thx in advance!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

leon78215 said:


> Hi, Could you please PM the link. I have E92 2011 and 2013 F series . Preferably in Polish
> Thanks





yuehanlu said:


> Hello. Could I get a link to download newest ISTA?
> Thx in advance!


PM sent


----------



## willkal (1 mo ago)

Could I get a link for ISTA? Thanks!


----------



## razza199191 (1 mo ago)

could i get a link please ?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

willkal said:


> Could I get a link for ISTA? Thanks!





razza199191 said:


> could i get a link please ?


PM sent


----------



## jorden1965 (Jul 4, 2012)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


might i trouble you for a PM with full download links please? '09 750i im trying to keep running, thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

jorden1965 said:


> might i trouble you for a PM with full download links please? '09 750i im trying to keep running, thanks


PM sent


----------



## IrishG30Guy (Aug 18, 2020)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


any chance of a pm with the link?
thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

IrishG30Guy said:


> any chance of a pm with the link?
> thanks


PM sent


----------



## Pitohed (Jan 8, 2022)

Hi can i pls get the link 06 325i e90 thank you


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Pitohed said:


> Hi can i pls get the link 06 325i e90 thank you


PM sent


----------



## salty78 (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi, could I please get a link to ISTA? Thankyou


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

salty78 said:


> Hi, could I please get a link to ISTA? Thankyou


PM sent


----------



## ClarkieF11 (24 d ago)

Will this be able to let me tell my f11 I t has a new DPF, even though it doesn’t?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ClarkieF11 said:


> Will this be able to let me tell my f11 I t has a new DPF, even though it doesn’t?


PM sent


----------



## Milkfloat (20 d ago)

Sorry to be a pain, I am also looking for ISTA for my X3 G01. I have tried a few versions from various sources, but cannot actually get fully connected to the car, certainly not to the programming I want to do.


----------



## MacDaddyB (19 d ago)

anyone have the link for insta? need to check wastegate calibration on an f80


----------



## Pauly73 (18 d ago)

Hi! Could you please send me a link to ISTA ?


----------



## watercooled (Nov 11, 2005)

Team can someone pm me a link as well? Trying to calibrate my F30's waste gate. Thank you!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

watercooled said:


> Team can someone pm me a link as well? Trying to calibrate my F30's waste gate. Thank you!





Pauly73 said:


> Hi! Could you please send me a link to ISTA ?





MacDaddyB said:


> anyone have the link for insta? need to check wastegate calibration on an f80





Milkfloat said:


> Sorry to be a pain, I am also looking for ISTA for my X3 G01. I have tried a few versions from various sources, but cannot actually get fully connected to the car, certainly not to the programming I want to do.


PM sent


----------



## BashBot_F10 (17 d ago)

Could I have the link as well?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

BashBot_F10 said:


> Could I have the link as well?


PM sent


----------



## farmerblob2 (15 d ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Hey, can you send me the link as well?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

farmerblob2 said:


> Hey, can you send me the link as well?


PM sent


----------



## ad4m (15 d ago)

Hello, can I get the download link for ISTA-D, please? I need it for a battery swap on my e60. Many thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ad4m said:


> Hello, can I get the download link for ISTA-D, please? I need it for a battery swap on my e60. Many thanks!


PM sent


----------



## joshmon.us (9 d ago)

Hello, can I get a link to ISTA for programming 2009 e60 comfort access key fobs? Thanks in advance 😊


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

joshmon.us said:


> Hello, can I get a link to ISTA for programming 2009 e60 comfort access key fobs? Thanks in advance 😊


 for programming E is ista P - sent PM


----------



## philgebbia (29 d ago)

I need a download link for ista + for my bmw x3 2007 e83 chassis. thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

philgebbia said:


> I need a download link for ista + for my bmw x3 2007 e83 chassis. thanks


PM sent


----------



## jonzhuxD (6 mo ago)

Hi,
Could I please get a link for ISTA for my F90? Need to code for my LCI tail lights. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

jonzhuxD said:


> Hi,
> Could I please get a link for ISTA for my F90? Need to code for my LCI tail lights. Thanks in advance!


PM sent


----------



## gdeeniss (4 d ago)

Hi Adalbert,

I am in the later stages of a N47 biturbo swap and am currently going after some minor issues, but ISTA would be of great help. Could you please also PM me the links?
Thank you!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

gdeeniss said:


> Hi Adalbert,
> 
> I am in the later stages of a N47 biturbo swap and am currently going after some minor issues, but ISTA would be of great help. Could you please also PM me the links?
> Thank you!


PM sent


----------



## BayerischeMotorenWerkeAG (2 mo ago)

FOR ACTIVATION t.me/Doc_BMW_EU


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

gdeeniss said:


> Hi Adalbert,
> 
> I am in the later stages of a N47 biturbo swap and am currently going after some minor issues, but ISTA would be of great help. Could you please also PM me the links?
> Thank you!


PM sent


----------

